# Bureau à distance



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour !!

Je suis tout nouveau sur mac, j'ai reçu mon macbook hier! 

J'aurais voulu faire du bureau à distance depuis mon mac sur un PC tournant sous linux. Y'a t'il une application de base installée sur l'OS ? Du style bureau à distance sur XP ? Ou alors pouvez-vous me conseiller sur un logiciel à utiliser ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Décembre 2008)

Si tu veux intervenir sur ton pc depuis ton mac, tu peut essayer Chicken of the VNC.

http://chicken-of-the-vnc.softonic.fr/mac

A+


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2008)

ou en passant par le celebrissime site  logmein
( d'autres choix en archives)

LogMeIn -aide  Remote Access and Desktop Control


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé chicken VNC mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur les serveurs où je travail...

N'y a t'il pas un outil du style Putty sur mac ?


Bon, le contrôle à distance, ça passe soit par le réseau local, soit par internet, donc, dans tous les cas, ça relève du forum "Internet et réseau" ! On déménage.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

J'ai installé Connexion Bureau à Distance de Microsoft en attendant de trouver autre chose. 

Mais en même temps, il fonctionne plutôt bien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Re-bonjour,

J'ai encore quelques question sur Chicken on the VNC.

Est-il possible d'utiliser les raccourcis clavier _cmd+flèches_ en plein écran pour changer de bureau tout en gardant COTV ouvert ?

Je me suis connecter hier soir sur une de mes machines sous linux ubuntu. J'étais en plein écran et, bien que mon linux soit en 1024x768 et mon mac en 1280x800, j'avais des barres de scrolling verticales. Pourquoi ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Décembre 2008)

Je pense que tu devais être en mode observation, ou alors que l'écran de l'ordi sous linux était plus grand que celui sous mac os.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je pense que tu devais être en mode observation, ou alors que l'écran de l'ordi sous linux était plus grand que celui sous mac os.
> 
> A+



Non, je suis certain de ne pas être en mode observation et mon écran mac a 800 de hauteur et le linux 768. J'en suis certain


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

En fait la solution était sous mes yeux... Quand on partage son bureau sous linux, le poste apparait dans le finder du mac et on peut se connecter directement depuis là et ça fonctionne très bien !


----------



## introid (13 Avril 2011)

Quelle solution as tu au final utilisée?
Chicken on VNC?

J'avoue avoir essayé pas mal de solution, mais j'ai des soucis de résoluton écran, vitesse pas top.

Je précise que je passe par une VM Ubuntu + Windows 7, avec le Bureau à distance microsoft, cela marche tip top entre Mac (SN) et W7.
Je voudrais aussi faire la même chose entre Mac/Ubuntu...

Avec Chicken c'est un peu lent, le top était NX Client, mais il y a apparemment des bugs entre le Mac et Ubuntu

Je précise que je n'ai pas vraiment besoin d'un contrôle via le net mais plutôt en réseau local pour avoir accès efficacement à mes VM (stocké sur un NAS).


----------



## Larme (14 Avril 2011)

Un petit SSH en graphique (via X11) n'est pas suffisant ?


----------



## introid (14 Avril 2011)

Je ne connais pas trop jolie blonde

J'ai utilisé directement avec NX Client, je ne suis pas familié avec Ubuntu que je viens de découvrir.


----------

